# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum > [Question] Online grocery purchasing

## michelle1

Recently used pick n pay online grocery service and was disappointed by them not having all the products I selected online, should I have gone to one of their stores this would not have been the case.

I would like to know if anyone else has experiences similar service with them or Woolworths and do you think South African market is mature enough to embrace online grocery service as the UK and USA is with ASDA TESCO and Amazon?

----------


## HR Solutions

> do you think South African market is mature enough to embrace online grocery service


Personally I don't think so.  We are more of an outdoor country, its not cold and we like to go out there and get it.  In the UK they would far prefer to sit in their little cold flat and not go anywhere.  The simple fact that more and more centres are being built shows that those companies have done their research and feel that there is a market for it.  It also seems the trend is more of those L shaped centres where you don't have to go indoors, but just walk around the outside and pop into a shop that interests you or you just park outside the shop that you only need to go to.

----------


## Dave A

> The simple fact that more and more centres are being built shows that those companies have done their research and feel that there is a market for it.


Or that no-one has really cracked online shopping service levels wide open from beginning to end in SA as yet.

----------


## HR Solutions

> Or that no-one has really cracked online shopping service levels wide open from beginning to end in SA as yet.


That is certainly a fact, but are we ready for it yet ?

----------


## Dave A

Based on Michelle's experience, it would certainly seem P 'n P isn't just yet  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Funnily enough, Pick 'n Pay's online marketing got a mention at a marketing indaba I went to a couple of weeks ago. The comment was they're still applying "traditional media" marketing principles - the online outlet option is mentioned as a by-line at the bottom of the old-fashioned "page of products with prices" print media stuff and that's about it. 

The impression was they're merely hedging their bets rather than making a full blown attempt to drive it as something stand-alone completely independent from the stores.

----------


## michelle1

Dave i think you said it, i dont think a merchant as cracked the online shopping service levels yet. 

It would be intresting to see what people expect from an online experience, for me it is what is displayed on the page and in my shopping cart is what i want to receive at the end of the day, for groceries some items might be out of stock a substitue would surfice for me, rahter than omitting the item totaly.

I think for the busy professional online shopping would be just the thing to help easy the rush.

It is straing how companys have an online presence but not embracing  digital marketing but relying on how things have been done and expecting the same result.

----------


## roryf

I have used the Tesco online system a few years ago when I stayed in the UK and it was great.The reason it works well there is because

1.Not many 'average' people have their own transport.Try lugging around heavy grocery bags on the bus/train/tube.Not fun!
2.The areas around the Tesco is very densely populated.
3.Most people work long hours and it easy to jump on the net and do your shopping
4.Internet access is far greater and more affordable

I think it could work here but only the very busy built up areas.

----------

